# Colofac



## 21398 (Apr 17, 2007)

hi everyone







just wondering whether it is possible (or advisable!) when taking Colofac to take Mintec (EC peppimint capsules) as well? or will they effect each other and stop the other working? merci!Jamesxxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Have you asked your chemist? I don't think there'd be a problem but then if one of them is working for you you shouldn't need the other and if it's not working then there's probably not much point taking it.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi James!I take Colofac but i only take it when i need it, not everyday. I also suck on peppermint during the day instead of taking mintec and stuff like that. Then i can take it when i need to instead of taking meds 'just in case'. Good luck!


----------



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

Do you find Colofac helps with pain? Does it help with Constipation or Diarrhea type symptoms?


----------



## Lauryn (Oct 10, 2007)

Realise this is an old post, but as an FYI-My doctor has me on both. She says that they can work well in conjuction with eachother. I'm not completely there with my medication but they do both help. I am taking Colpermin and often take immodium as a third option.In terms of the Colofac and pain, it does help me. This is because it calms the spasms in the bowel, therefore keeping most of the pain I experience at bay. My problem is doseage. Ho hum...-Lauryn


----------



## katie_c (Nov 23, 2007)

I've just been prescribed both colofac and peppermint oil capsules by my doctor, so they must be ok to take together


----------



## meditrix (Dec 17, 2007)

About peppermint oil capsules with quercitin, thyme, and chamomile: these, used as an antispasmodic, have performed a miracle for me, and they are benign herbal supplements, not weird pharmacologic agents. I wonder whether anyone else has suffered (as I had, for almost a decade), from a spastic colon that caused prolapse of mucosal rectal tissue--no minor dilemma! I had reached the point where I imagined that surgery might be the only solution. At long last, though, I discovered peppermint oil. I take one capsule in the morning immediately upon awakening, and that calms everything down for the rest of the day. (Doctors tend not to take an interest in problems of this sort and certainly don't know how to deal with them! I hope that if anyone else out there is suffering as I did, my story may help.)


----------

